# Samsung Vs iPhone...which?



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All.

I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.

Currently, I'm on an old Samsung Galaxy S4 which likes to overheat and is known to be slowwwww. Other than those 2 things, I haven't had many problems. I want to upgrade, but am unsure which route to go.

Which do you recommend? Sticking with Samsung and moving up to 6? Or dumping it to go with an iPhone...probably a 6 as well. I'm looking for what you think and any problems you've had using the apps if you use that phone to operate them.

Thanks!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

LMicheleS said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


I have a Note 5 and an iPhone 6s Plus. The iOS app is a little wonky, I like the app better on Android. Sometimes I have the new interface on iPhone (surge map w/o logging in), sometimes I don't. On the other hand, iOS still has built-in navigation so you don't have to leave the uber app to navigate. The reports and features have a better look to them on Android. Earnings graphs go negative on Android when fuel charges are deducted, they don't on iOS. The android app updates automatically, the iOS does not. A bunch of little things but personally it all adds up in android's favor. Everything else about the phones is personal preference. Note 5 has a better screen & camera, iPhone is/can be easier to use.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> I have a Note 5 and an iPhone 6s Plus. The iOS app is a little wonky, I like the app better on Android. Sometimes I have the new interface on iPhone (surge map w/o logging in), sometimes I don't. On the other hand, iOS still has built-in navigation so you don't have to leave the uber app to navigate. The reports and features have a better look to them on Android. Earnings graphs go negative on Android when fuel charges are deducted, they don't on iOS. The android app updates automatically, the iOS does not. A bunch of little things but personally it all adds up in android's favor. Everything else about the phones is personal preference. Note 5 has a better screen & camera, iPhone is/can be easier to use.


 Do you ever have any trouble overheating on your Note 5?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

LMicheleS said:


> Do you ever have any trouble overheating on your Note 5?


Not yet. I just got it in January and I'm in Iowa. We'll see how it likes being in the sun in July..


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Nothing beats a Nexus. I've a Nexus 6 and have always been a Nexus guy since blackberry turned stupid like 6 or so years ago.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Having used both for a few years, my personal preference is for the iPhone.
Different apps seem to work together much better under iOS than under Android.
Under iOS, everything seems to work as expected, whereas under Android I can never be sure that an app will do as expected.
YMMV.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LMicheleS said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


I've gone through quite a few phones trying to find a decent one for this job. IMO the specs of the phone are a good indicator that an Android phone is going to be up to the task. As a minimum:

Processor - Snapdragon 800 or better. The 600 series is passable, the 400 is too slow
RAM - 2Gb. 1Gb is not enough, especially if you have Lyft, Uber and a GPS app going at the same time, and will mean the phone will have to cache a lot of data. Result - very slow switching between apps
Screen type - Amoled screens are much harder to see in direct sunlight than regular LCD screens

FWIW, I have found that LG doesn't know how to make a phone with a GPS module that doesn't lock up or lose cell signal, Samsung phones seem to crash Google Maps regularly, and also Uber and Lyft. Motorola phones have the best cell and GPS reception and few app crashes. Asus phones crash apps frequently and also suffer a lot of random reboots. My vote for best Android for this job is a high spec Motorola.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd go S5....I like the ability to easily replace a battery if you need to and you can probably get one for fairly cheap now. 

Andy


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Android on Samsung Galaxy S5...pretty much no problems with the phone since I've had it. I'm with Verison, if that matters.

Both Ube/Lyft apps and Google Maps GPS run smooth as can be and have never had problems with them. Maybe I just got lucky I dont know. Glad I made the choice I did so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> I'd go S5....I like the ability to easily replace a battery if you need to and you can probably get one for fairly cheap now.


Super easy to change the battery. Dare I say...UBER EASY!

I havent had to change mine out yet when driving since I can usually get some time to re-charge here and there. But I did buy an extra battery to keep in my car and even got lucky thru Lyft Perk thingy, got 25% off and free shipping with their Verison deal. Cant complain about that.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

My Note 3 is still going....and has pretty decent battery life for going on 3 years old. Android does a lot better job at multitasking than IOS in my opinion.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> My Note 3 is still going....and has pretty decent battery life for going on 3 years old. Android does a lot better job at multitasking than IOS in my opinion.


This is inevitably going to turn into a very dorky thread  Oh well.

Does your Note 3 have any screen burn after three years' use?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This is inevitably going to turn into a very dorky thread  Oh well.
> 
> Does your Note 3 have any screen burn after three years' use?


I will say the touch functionality has degraded a little, but not to the point it's really annoying. I'm waiting for the next Note with a removable battery/SD card. The last Note seemed like a complete fail. What we like about Samsung is that they're different from Apple, not that they want to be like them...lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I will say the touch functionality has degraded a little, but not to the point it's really annoying. I'm waiting for the next Note with a removable battery/SD card. The last Note seemed like a complete fail. What we like about Samsung is that they're different from Apple, not that they want to be like them...lol


I wouldn't ever buy an Apple anything. Very, very nice products but the value for money just isn't there.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I wouldn't ever buy an Apple anything. Very, very nice products but the value for money just isn't there.


I have an iPad and I think it sucks....can't do much more than make expensive name signs and surf the web...can barely do that on some sights. A mobile operating system just isn't functional to do mainstream tasks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I have an iPad and I think it sucks....can't do much more than make expensive name signs and surf the web...can barely do that on some sights. A mobile operating system just isn't functional to do mainstream tasks.


Same with Android; it isn't a substitute for a PC by a long way. I have a 7 year old netbook which is painfully slow; I get the urge to defenestrate it on a daily basis but it's still better than a tablet.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

Android gps sucks on uber. Use an iPhone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alfahk said:


> Android gps sucks on uber. Use an iPhone.


It's not Android at fault - there are Android phones which have very accurate GPS and never lose lock. But there are also Android phone manufacturers that make phones with terrible GPS.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It's not Android at fault - there are Android phones which have very accurate GPS and never lose lock. But there are also Android phone manufacturers that make phones with terrible GPS.


True - my S4 GPS is pretty dang decent. I geocache with it quite often too.

I hate, I mean hate how it overheats though. But, after doing research, it seems like all powerful smartphones have that issue.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Same with Android; it isn't a substitute for a PC by a long way. I have a 7 year old netbook which is painfully slow; I get the urge to defenestrate it on a daily basis but it's still better than a tablet.


That's why I believe convertible laptops will make a comeback...I remember when those were the original "tablets"...lol


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It's not Android at fault - there are Android phones which have very accurate GPS and never lose lock. But there are also Android phone manufacturers that make phones with terrible GPS.


I tried the S5 and the note 4. My rating went down due to inaccurate gps. I love my android. But I use my old iPhone 6 for uber now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alfahk said:


> I tried the S5 and the note 4. My rating went down due to inaccurate gps. I love my android. But I use my old iPhone 6 for uber now.


I never had any luck with the Samsung phones I've had - the GPS would lag badly and then and lock up and I would miss a lot of turns. The phone I have now is an Alcatel. It is nearly as good as an iPhone 6 Plus IMO - same screen size / HD resolution, double the ram of the iPhone, better speakers/sound etc and it cost $130; 1/5 the price of the Apple.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I never had any luck with the Samsung phones I've had - the GPS would lag badly and then and lock up and I would miss a lot of turns. The phone I have now is an Alcatel. It is nearly as good as an iPhone 6 Plus IMO - same screen size / HD resolution, double the ram of the iPhone, better speakers/sound etc and it cost $130; 1/5 the price of the Apple.


My rating suffered horribly after using my Android.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

alfahk said:


> I tried the S5 and the note 4. My rating went down due to inaccurate gps. I love my android. But I use my old iPhone 6 for uber now.


^^^
There's a GPS setting that's "High accuracy, medium or low". 
I think it's buried in the power settings because high accuracy consumes more power. 
Usually takes me about five minutes to find it on both a Note 2 and a Note 4.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

i use high accuracy.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Some crazy talk going on in here talking about Android cant do GPS efficiently, smh. Note 5 here and its the best phone ever.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alfahk said:


> i use high accuracy.


What was the problem that you had?


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> What was the problem that you had?


Basically the navigation would claim that I was one block or so away. Accuracy sucks. I use my car GPS which is accurate.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Some crazy talk going on in here talking about Android cant do GPS efficiently, smh. Note 5 here and its the best phone ever.


^^^
I've had three Notes and all of them pegged my location flawlessly.... but no way am I buying another one without expandable storage. 
No removable battery is another reason to not buy another one. 
For a reduction of 1mm in thickness? 
What!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alfahk said:


> Basically the navigation would claim that I was one block or so away. Accuracy sucks. I use my car GPS which is accurate.


Some phones are good, some are bad. The GPS on my current phone is accurate to about 5 feet.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Some phones are good, some are bad. The GPS on my current phone is accurate to about 5 feet.


Unfortunately not mine.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

alfahk said:


> Android gps sucks on uber. Use an iPhone.


Use Google Maps or Waze. Problem solved. The Uber app on Android doesnt have a turn-by turn directions thing, oh no...you have to use Google Maps or Waze. How horrible.

All my apps have been running SUPER SMOOTH on my Samsung Galaxy S5.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> Use Google Maps or Waze. Problem solved. The Uber app on Android doesnt have a turn-by turn directions thing, oh no...you have to use Google Maps or Waze. How horrible.
> 
> All my apps have been running SUPER SMOOTH on my Samsung Galaxy S5.


Are you assuming that I haven't tried that? I tried google maps, waze, tom tom, etc.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

alfahk said:


> Are you assuming that I haven't tried that? I tried google maps, waze, tom tom, etc.


----------



## ElChavo8 (Feb 19, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


>


This meme Is irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ive used moto phones since before Uber and while doing Uber they worked great. Recently I switched from the moto E to the Moto X and omg I love it. It is actually quite fast, doesn't over heat as much, (I tend to have the AC on) and I haven't had any app crashing on me. The apps switch up pretty nice and I haven't had any random reboots of any kind. I switch between crunchyroll to the uber app quite fast when I get a ping XD

I got my moto X at best buy, unlocked, and put it on the cricket/ATT network XD


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I use Note 4 on Sprint. It rocks. Big screen, removable battery, no GPS issues.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy running Android 5.1.1, handles both Uber and Lyft simultaneously with accurate GPS and Google navigation. No lags, extremely responsive.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay - the thread is a featured thread! 

I'm enjoying the advice. Looks like it will definitely be an android...but am unsure WHICH droid.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Rather than splurging on branded ones I went ahead with Huawei Ascend Mate 2 for $250 unlocked. Battery life is phenomenal with 3900 mAh capacity and display is huge at 6.1". GPS reception works great except for tiny glitches near downtown. I use Google Maps. Tried Waze but didn't like it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SanPedroLover said:


> The Uber app on Android doesnt have a turn-by turn directions thing, oh no...you have to use Google Maps or Waze. How horrible.
> 
> .


android app is unlike iSlop. It doesn't have its own built in nav. You HAVE to use either waze or google maps (or some other map program you have installed from the market)


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Smooth sailing here on my rooted Samsung Galaxy S5 running 5.1.1. The Xposed Framework App Tools module allows me to customize both Uber and Lyft to run at a higher screen resolution which is helpful when running both apps in Samsung split screen mode.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

KevRyde said:


> Smooth sailing here on my rooted Samsung Galaxy S5 running 5.1.1. The Xposed Framework App Tools module allows me to customize both Uber and Lyft to run at a higher screen resolution which is helpful when running both apps in Samsung split screen mode.


sweet, Android for the win (rooted here too)


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> sweet, Android for the win (rooted here too)


I'm scared to root!
Am worried the time investment will outweigh the benefit....plus the chance of brickng it..


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

LMicheleS said:


> Currently, I'm on an old Samsung Galaxy S4 which likes to overheat


Do you have a case on the phone ?
If so, it traps the heat. It'll be like 20% cooler with no case. (just my estimate from personal experience) . It really does help.

Of course, put it back on before getting out of the car !!


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> There's a GPS setting that's "High accuracy, medium or low".
> I think it's buried in the power settings because high accuracy consumes more power.
> Usually takes me about five minutes to find it on both a Note 2 and a Note 4.



Go to Settings, and then tap Location.
Tap the On/Off switch to turn location services on.
Under Location sources, select the location mode you want. For example, for a better estimate of your location, choose High accuracy.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I was using the Galaxy 6 active for Uber. That phone had been really good to me for the 5 months I Ubered until Uber fired me. (for 4.59 instead of 4.6 stars out of 5)
Had been very reliable. Maps worked flawlessly while using the partners app. Never got hot.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FBM said:


> I was using the Galaxy 6 active for Uber. That phone had been really good to me for the 5 months I Ubered until Uber fired me. (for 4.59 instead of 4.6 stars out of 5)
> Had been very reliable. Maps worked flawlessly while using the partners app.


what did they "fire" u for?


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what did they "fire" u for?


The stupid crap of 4.59 stars out 5.


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 9, 2016)

I recommend the LG V10 for the following reasons:
1. Second screen up on top of the main screen lets you instantly switch between your partner app/navigation app/rider app without having to refresh as the side Uber tab likes to do.
2. Large screen 5.7" is good for viewing text at a distance (windshield mounted) and helps improve accuracy of finger poking the star ratings, etc. at arm's reach.
3. App protect feature that lets you pin(protect) apps in the switcher screen so you can go back in and clear all non-essential apps like Contacts/messenger/Uber People page in 2 clicks and get back to just the main 3 apps I listed above.
4. The V10 has a fast processor, 4GB RAM, and 64GB storage that beats Samsung's over-aggressive cache flushing "feature" that results in Samsung S6/Edge/whatever having to reload apps often .
5. The V10 lets you customize the navigation buttons on the bottom of the screen to include things like screen capture to document Uber's shenanigans.
6. The second screen on top shows incoming texts and calls and let's you pick-up/ hang-up calls without blocking the main navigation screen. This is great for when you have a pax in the backseat and you don't want to lose your GPS assistance every time a notification comes in.
7. When you add a Bluetooth device you've basically got an awesome setup where you're playing nice music to the pax through the car radio while you get your turn-by-turn notifications in your ear.
8. Helps you give more 5 star rides.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Santa said:


> Nothing beats a Nexus. I've a Nexus 6 and have always been a Nexus guy since blackberry turned stupid like 6 or so years ago.


Nexus 6P, Yeah thats the phone I want. It has more bands so can run on more networks at 4Glte and runs google desktop or whatever it's called. Sweet phone, unfortunately for apple they have lost the battle on performance/value. THe Nexus 6P aint cheap though.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyGoat said:


> I recommend the LG V10 for the following reasons:
> 1. Second screen up on top of the main screen lets you instantly switch between your partner app/navigation app/rider app without having to refresh as the side Uber tab likes to do.
> 2. Large screen 5.7" is good for viewing text at a distance (windshield mounted) and helps improve accuracy of finger poking the star ratings, etc. at arm's reach.
> 3. App protect feature that lets you pin(protect) apps in the switcher screen so you can go back in and clear all non-essential apps like Contacts/messenger/Uber People page in 2 clicks and get back to just the main 3 apps I listed above.
> ...


I have the Note 5. 4GB ram/octagon processor. I don't experience any issues. Plus I rooted, so have custom rom where you can further customize anything you listed in the post. (5.5" screen,not too shabby)
As long as you have an android device with the latest tech (at least 3GB, octacore), you should be able to smoothly run Uber's apps. Root to even futher enhance your power


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I have the Note 5. 4GB ram/octagon processor. I don't experience any issues. Plus I rooted, so have custom rom where you can further customize anything you listed in the post. (5.5" screen,not too shabby)
> As long as you have an android device with the latest tech (at least 3GB, octacore), you should be able to smoothly run Uber's apps. Root to even futher enhance your power


Here's Samsung's issue I was referring to in point #4.





This is the associated article if anyone likes to read it.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...nd-tasks-decreasing-multitasking-performance/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BillyGoat said:


> Here's Samsung's issue I was referring to in point #4.


I haven't noticed this nor have I tried it. However, I have a Note 5. The video says Note 5 but they are using a Nexus 6 and S6+, no note to be found. But this may apparently be a problem with the S6


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FBM said:


> The stupid crap of 4.59 stars out 5.


POST # 49/FBM: If you haven't done so
ALREADY.....
contact "SledgeHammer Shannon"
Liss-Reardon, the Drivers' Litigator in
the #[F]Uber/Lyft Lawsuits. Her Office
is expanding rapidly to accomodate the
THOUSANDS of Claimant$. She is located
in The Hub of the Universe....B O S T O N !

Mentoring Bison: Apologies to LMicheleS for veering slightly Off-Topic.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Do you have a case on the phone ?
> If so, it traps the heat. It'll be like 20% cooler with no case. (just my estimate from personal experience) . It really does help.
> 
> Of course, put it back on before getting out of the car !!


I do have one of the smaller otterbox cases. Let me try that and see if things improve.


----------



## MattStone (Jan 29, 2016)

Samsung Note 4 going and I love it with no issues may upgrade to note 6 in a few months. Can't lose with a newer Samsung phone. P.S. I have almost 100 gigs in memory on my phone, awesome.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Nexus 6P, Yeah thats the phone I want. It has more bands so can run on more networks at 4Glte and runs google desktop or whatever it's called. Sweet phone, unfortunately for apple they have lost the battle on performance/value. THe Nexus 6P aint cheap though.


The Nexus 5X is much less expensive - and will use dual networks (Sprint AND T-Mobile through Google Project Fi!)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BillyGoat said:


> Here's Samsung's issue I was referring to in point #4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
It's called throttling.
The Qualcomm 810 processor overheats, and in order to keep the battery cool along with said processor, firmware throttles back processor speed. 
The international models like mine don't have that problem because Samsung uses their own processor in the device. 
Some manufacturers have gone back to the 805 or to the new 820 which supposedly won't overheat, hence won't need to be throttled back to keep the processor from frying itself and the battery. 
Samsung has gone to a new internal "cooling pipe" arrangement to wick away heat from the battery and processor.... the efficacy of which is still to be proven.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If you are going to use an Android, forget Samsung. 
You can't pop out the battery or have an extra battery when traveling. 
You can't exchange memory cards. 

If you go Android get one with all the Android features. 
Nexus phones allow you to upgrade to the next Android OS as soon as released. 

LG phones work great, have great features, and cost about $99 bucks. 

Samsung is trying to compete in iPhone space, using the same tricks. 
Don't buy an Android unless you can pop the back off and the battery and memory out.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

I am using Samsung S4 with Google maps and it works fine.

If you are getting inaccurate GPS signals, try these steps

1. settings>my device>power saving mode>turn off power saving mode
2. settings>more>location>turn on location>mode>select high accuracy


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

ustar said:


> I am using Samsung S4 with Google maps and it works fine.
> 
> If you are getting inaccurate GPS signals, try these steps
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I'm using now. I have no probs with the GPS whatsoever. The phone is just excruciatingly slow and is constantly overheating. Even though I'm not ready for an upgrade contractwise, I am technology and patience wise. Which is why I started the thread. For advice and complaints on various phones.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

I would buy a Samsung Note 6 (I can wait) to replace my S4, maybe you can consider Note 6 too.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

What happens when your phone overheat? Does it show a message that it is overheating or what? Or slow/hang/shut down?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LMicheleS said:


> Yeah this is what I'm using now. I have no probs with the GPS whatsoever. The phone is just excruciatingly slow and is constantly overheating. Even though I'm not ready for an upgrade contractwise, I am technology and patience wise. Which is why I started the thread. For advice and complaints on various phones.


You might want to consider resetting the phone to factory default and then reinstalling only the apps you actually use and need from the Google Play Store. Your phone is likely overheating due to the bloat of caching old data from apps you don't even use anymore. Give a fresh start and see if you can live with the performance until your contract is up. Personally, I buy my phones - and one is usually an inexpensive China Android (blu, iRulu, etc.)... my phone number with the TNCs is a Google Voice number so I can run the TNC app from any device at any time and still be able to txt/call paxs.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

To the OP the new Samsung S7 is sick and the new iphone will be out soon. Don't buy a new phone until both are out. I have had an S4, I think the issue is the memory more than anything, although my wifi switching has been going nuts lately.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> If you are going to use an Android, forget Samsung.
> You can't pop out the battery or have an extra battery when traveling.
> You can't exchange memory cards.
> 
> ...


The bat pops out of my old S3, that was a big reason I bought it back in the day. I'm using a found verizon LG 3 and hacked it onto my cheaper network. It works good, but I can't get true 4GLTE on the bands my carrier uses in this area. So I'm running in H mode mostly which is as fast as the speeds I got on the S3 on my current cheap network or Tmobile.

You'd be surprised how many people aren't getting the performance they think they are from their super expensive phones becasue their carrier is running on bands the phone isn't compatible with. most people aren't savvy though and don't know they are being sold a more expensive carrier for the "better service" but are only getting the level of service they could be paying half as much for.

My bill is $35 a month. 2.5 gig high speed data and unlimited standard speed data after that. The things is if your running on H the data is never really High Speed relative to what it would be if on a 4Glte band.

Bottom line: true 4Glte data isn't necessary for running uber, waze, and pandora reliably so it's just a matter of how much you want to spend. $35 or $100+. I'd rather take my saved cash and use it on a phone that I can hack on to my cheap carrier and still get the 4Glte network access so that's why I want a Nexus6 running Google Project FI. I think I'll get 4GLTE speed, the best android OS with the freshest updates at only $35 a month. plus the cost of the phone of course. I found a Nexus 6 online for $250, probably should have bought it... sweet phone


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> To the OP the new Samsung S7 is sick and the new iphone will be out soon. Don't buy a new phone until both are out. I have had an S4, I think the issue is the memory more than anything, although my wifi switching has been going nuts lately.


no one will be able to put their hands on the next iphone for 7-8 months. I don't think the OP wants to wait that long to fix his problem.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

DriverX said:


> My bill is $35 a month. 2.5 gig high speed data and unlimited standard speed data after that. The things is if your running on H the data is never really High Speed relative to what it would be if on a 4Glte band.


Yes I agree Uber app runs fine at 128 kbps! I pay $40/month for 2 GB 4G LTE. Speed drops to 128 kbps after 2 GB. AT&T prepaid plan.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Motorola Droid Turbo 2

next question?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Why the picture on the forum section shows POWER LINES and not CELL TOWERS???


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> To the OP the new Samsung S7 is sick and the new iphone will be out soon. Don't buy a new phone until both are out. I have had an S4, I think the issue is the memory more than anything, although my wifi switching has been going nuts lately.


The S7 will have upgradeable memory. Close but no cigar. They needed to make the battery replaceable.

It is a judgement call for Samsung. Sell a phone that they know will be replaced due to a worn out battery. Samsung has some ethics issues. They produced millions of large screen TV with a power supply they knew would fail. I try to stay away from Samsung products now days.

I prefer to have both replaceable battery and memory like the majority of Android phones.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have VM for $35/mo. 3GB 4G, unlimited 2G after that. 
You have to use one of the phones VM sells. They have a good selection. 
You can get a good Android with quad core processor for $99. Less with a promo code.

Uber works great at 2G speeds.


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

eye


LMicheleS said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Hello LMisheleS, I agree with a Driver X on this forum from Page 4, he's educating us here & explaining info that a lot of people are not even aware of therefore are not taking it into consideration but he's right.


DriverX said:


> You'd be surprised how many people aren't getting the performance they think they are from their super expensive phones because of their carrier is running on bands the phone isn't compatible with. Most people aren't savvy though and don't know they are being sold a more expensive carrier for the "better service" but are only getting the level of service they could be paying half as much for.


A the present moment T-Mobile accepts orders for a new Samsung Galaxy S7 for $680 & Galaxy S7 EDGE for $780, No Plan Required, (for instance monthly charges $65 for 6 GB) that's going on sale starting on 03.11.2016 & the phone will arrive in the mail. T-Mobile also offers lending Payment Plan with FREE APR (0%), no Financial Charge (0%) for any amount financed until it paid in full (unlimited time frame) including accessories, devise, service. Return Policy Refund or Exchange within 14 days of the purchase date. To use for GPS navigation Apple IPad mini 4 $530 + $50(tax) it also able to receive & send text messages. Monthly charges $35 - $10(automatic discount) = $25 Monthly charges. P.S. T-Mobile will assign a separate phone number to your IPad mini 4 to insure reliable GSM network signal connectivity reception, it's better than WiFi as WiFi sometimes has weak signal reception due to distant location. Holder for an IPad mini 4 to attach & use it in the vehicle you may order online from Amazon etc. There's "KOOMUS" brand on Amazon for around$35-$40 (it expands in size) therefore convenient to use it for both Mini IPad 4 or for a cellphone and most importantly it attaches at the just right high eye level therefore it doesn't block windshield view. I don't really like it on top of a dashboard because it BLOCKS windshield view in front of you. Plus it's very simple way to install it & to remove it in the vehicle as it doesn't require any special skills nor knowledge. In this case you may use your Cellphone just to make your personal phone calls. The Choice is yours.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Personal opinion:
If you are driving for Uber and buying any phone that cost more than $150 you may have impulse control issues. 

You can get great phones for $99. They last just as long as the $700 phones (because we replace all phones when the technology changes). 

LG Volt has been working fine for me for 2 years. Large screen, quad core processor. It cost me $50 with a promo code.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Personal opinion:
> If you are driving for Uber and buying any phone that cost more than $150 you may have impulse control issues.
> 
> You can get great phones for $99. They last just as long as the $700 phones (because we replace all phones when the technology changes).
> ...


Agreed. $780 for an S7 is $850 with tax. For a telephone.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

ustar said:


> What happens when your phone overheat? Does it show a message that it is overheating or what? Or slow/hang/shut down?


Just a small wisp of smoke, followed by some burning popcorn smell, a muffled pop, and then a few drips of battery acid will leak from the case.
No biggie really, unless you get some on your skim, then whatever it touches just dissolves away...fortunately, it is somewhat painless....I know because I am typing this with the 3 fingers I have left after touching some of the acid.

Andy

PS- Truthfully, I have no idea what happens BUT I think I read somewhere there are fail safes built in in case that happens....At least in Android type phones And I STILL have 10 fingers WooHooo! ;-)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LMicheleS said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/LMicheleS: "Ahoy!" & Welcome
to UP.Net/Forums from
Mostly DARK...overnight...Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Congratulations on being Awarded the
Coveted "Featured Thread" Status on
MembershipDay #32 "NUberer-no-More"!

Owning a "New-Old Stock" S4 since
MAR'14.[$150 Verizon- $50 Rebate]
I TOO am ready for an UpGraded
"Phablet" Experience...the Very Recently
Discontinued Nexus 6 was a $199 STEAL
on Black Friday...sigh.

Went "Old School"/Rand McNally to see
where La Quinta is: your Deeeeeep IE
location helps you $core during Coach-
ella, WITHOUT the loooong commute.

Mentoring Bison: Abides AND Endures.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> The bat pops out of my old S3, that was a big reason I bought it back in the day. I'm using a found verizon LG 3 and hacked it onto my cheaper network. It works good, but I can't get true 4GLTE on the bands my carrier uses in this area. So I'm running in H mode mostly which is as fast as the speeds I got on the S3 on my current cheap network or Tmobile.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people aren't getting the performance they think they are from their super expensive phones becasue their carrier is running on bands the phone isn't compatible with. most people aren't savvy though and don't know they are being sold a more expensive carrier for the "better service" but are only getting the level of service they could be paying half as much for.
> 
> ...


POST # 67/DriverX: LMicheleS ' compli-
ment REALLY
APPLIES: quite the Clinic you're provid-
ing to Human AND Ungulate Members
alike [Hoofy-handedness NOT an
Advantage!]

I too have an S4 that I chose OVER the
Identically Priced [$100 Net] iPhone4
BECAUSE of the Replaceability of the
Battery, among Other Considerations.
Since I'll have to wait anyway, I'll be
looking at the LG V10 that BillyGoat
has enthused over.

BTW: Your CAVEAT applies to us as well:
4G LTE was enjoyed for the first 9 months
or so. Apparently due to Cell Tower DIS-
agreements, only 3G has been the default
status ever since. Thanks-a-lot, VZone!

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/LMicheleS: "Ahoy!" & Welcome
> to UP.Net/Forums from
> Mostly DARK...overnight...Marco Island on
> Florida's Wild SSW Coast.
> ...


Hee hee yeah - I live literally 10 mins from the polo grounds. ^_^


----------



## TylerD (Sep 16, 2015)

LMicheleS said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a question regarding which phone/OS works the best with Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


I have used Note 5 and iphone5s. I guess it really boils down to preference as they both work good. The 6s Plus screen size same as Note5. Ubering with Android just feels better to me. It seems more fluid to switch back and forth between all the apps you need open at once. Uber, lyft, maps, waze, text. I find Google maps easier to use than apple map. Never had overheating or phone lock ups on either really.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> If you are going to use an Android, forget Samsung.
> You can't pop out the battery or have an extra battery when traveling.
> You can't exchange memory cards.


This is why I'm keeping the Note 4 as long as I can. Best of both worlds. Huge screen, SD card and battery are removable


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Personal opinion:
> If you are driving for Uber and buying any phone that cost more than $150 you may have impulse control issues.
> 
> You can get great phones for $99. They last just as long as the $700 phones (because we replace all phones when the technology changes).
> ...





RockinEZ said:


> Personal opinion:
> If you are driving for Uber and buying any phone that cost more than $150 you may have impulse control issues.
> 
> You can get great phones for $99. They last just as long as the $700 phones (because we replace all phones when the technology changes).
> ...


Yes RockinEZ, You are absolutely right about impulse control issue here unless your focus is strictly business, than it is understandable, but I just like sometimes to treat myself to something nice for my personal use outside of work, so I may as well to combine it together, because we live once and life is too short. I don't feel like to wait for a second life to start enjoying things in life....LOL ! Forgive me sinner. It's individual approach, but I agree with you on fast changes in the technology.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Melnik Lyudmila. said:


> Yes RockinEZ, You are absolutely right about impulse control issue here unless your focus is strictly business, than it is understandable, but I just like sometimes to treat myself to something nice for my personal use outside of work, so I may as well to combine it together, because we live once and life is too short. I don't feel like to wait for a second life to start enjoying things in life....LOL ! Forgive me sinner. It's individual approach, but I agree with you on fast changes in the technology.


It would be different if the $700 phones did something that the $99 phones do not. 
The truth is they don't. 
Samsung is moving off Qualcomm processors for the new phones. 
Some of the $99 phones will be faster than the new Samsung, and have upgradable memory and replaceable battery.

Save your bucks for what is important.


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It would be different if the $700 phones did something that the $99 phones do not.
> The truth is they don't.
> Samsung is moving off Qualcomm processors for the new phones.
> Some of the $99 phones will be faster than the new Samsung, and have upgradable memory and replaceable battery.
> ...


You are right about it, maybe I should. I got Apple IPad Mini 4 recently because of bigger screen for GPS, what's your thoughts or suggestions on it ? Thank you.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Melnik Lyudmila. said:


> You are right about it, maybe I should. I got Apple IPad Mini 4 recently because of bigger screen for GPS, what's your thoughts or suggestions on it ? Thank you.


My advice, like most seasoned drivers here, is to use your phone only. 
Don't bring extra tech in the car to give people a reason to hurt you to steal.

The new iPad is $800. If you are dumb enough to bring an $800 device in an Uber car you need to readjust your fear meter.

Folks will kill you for an iPad. I don't even wear a watch.

Are you nuts?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I Uber/Lyft using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 and my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S6. I like having my phone freed up.


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> My advice, like most seasoned drivers here, is to use your phone only.
> Don't bring extra tech in the car to give people a reason to hurt you to steal.
> 
> The new iPad is $800. If you are dumb enough to bring an $800 device in an Uber car you need to readjust your fear meter.
> ...


I understand all your concerns and also absolutely agree with everything above that you mentioned, im in New York & here i see a lot of vehicles for hire are using an iPad including Uber and many of them even additionally cellphone as well. But you right about taking chances & i don't even like an Apple, i tried to use an Apple IPad yesterday maps navigation system - it's inaccurate to pinpoint correct address unless you doing it yourself LOL !! Someone actually also mentioned on this forum that they didn't liked an Apple maps system either, i can see why. I had to get to my destination by using my cell phone instead of IPad, my vehicle's GPS working better too. You think i should give up on the IPad & return it back to the store as they give 14 days only for returns? Thank you very much for your suggestions & advice, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I Uber/Lyft using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 and my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S6. I like having my phone freed up.


I like having my phone freed up as well.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Melnik Lyudmila. said:


> I like having my phone freed up as well.


Do you pay for two accounts?


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Do you pay for two accounts?


Hello RockinEZ, yes I do pay for both phone numbers. I got recently one phone number for IPad mini 4 for $25 (6GB) a month to use for GPS navigation & second number for Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge $65 (6GB) T-Mobile.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Melnik Lyudmila. said:


> Hello RockinEZ, yes I do pay for both phone numbers. I got recently one phone number for IPad mini 4 for $25 (6GB) a month to use for GPS navigation & second number for Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge $65 (6GB) T-Mobile.


Do you really need 12GB total, a month? I used to have an Unlimited data plan with Sprint. If you have Comcast internet at home or business you can use their hotspots for free as you drive. It is secure and you don't need to keep logging in. There are a few other cable companies that share that network too, take a look. I figure you must be using the data for your regular job, I'm curious to know what kind of work you do to need that much data?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Melnik Lyudmila. said:


> I understand all your concerns and also absolutely agree with everything above that you mentioned, im in New York & here i see a lot of vehicles for hire are using an iPad including Uber and many of them even additionally cellphone as well. But you right about taking chances & i don't even like an Apple, i tried to use an Apple IPad yesterday maps navigation system - it's inaccurate to pinpoint correct address unless you doing it yourself LOL !! Someone actually also mentioned on this forum that they didn't liked an Apple maps system either, i can see why. I had to get to my destination by using my cell phone instead of IPad, my vehicle's GPS working better too. You think i should give up on the IPad & return it back to the store as they give 14 days only for returns? Thank you very much for your suggestions & advice, i really appreciate it.


A lot of affiliates I work for now are asking for tablets. I have an iPad and I make expensive airport signs with it...lol! But then again I wouldn't get some jobs if it wasn't for the iPad so in essence it's paying itself back.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> I have an iPad and I think it sucks....can't do much more than make expensive name signs and surf the web...can barely do that on some sights. A mobile operating system just isn't functional to do mainstream tasks.


How do you make name signs on iPad?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Do you really need 12GB total, a month? I used to have an Unlimited data plan with Sprint. If you have Comcast internet at home or business you can use their hotspots for free as you drive. It is secure and you don't need to keep logging in. There are a few other cable companies that share that network too, take a look. I figure you must be using the data for your regular job, I'm curious to know what kind of work you do to need that much data?


5 Star Guy, I have the Comcast app installed for hotspots. But I don't trust the security. I highly recommend everyone who ever uses a public wifi to have VPN. There is a free VPN that is pretty reliable but they sell your usage to marketers, which kinda defeats the purpose. I use Air VPN   for my service and OpenVPN is the app. It works on all your devices. Very inexpensive and very secure. You can also connect to an European VPN and run netflixs and get shows not available in the US.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

FAC said:


> How do you make name signs on iPad?


Download the app limopad


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use an iPhone 5s on AT&T. It has been stable and trustworthy. Carrier reception is important. One thing to note about AT&T is that the phone has two radios that allow you to talk and use the internet at the same time (e.g. Uber app). That is important. I don't think you can do that on carriers like Verizon where the phone has only one radio.


----------

